
North Carolina to Limit Bathroom Use by Birth Gender - jstreebin
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/03/24/us/north-carolina-to-limit-bathroom-use-by-birth-gender.html
======
rdancer
Why that convoluted title? It's called, rather unambiguously, "sex". (That's a
rhetorical question; I understand perfectly well why it is phrased like that.)

------
mindcrime
Just for the record, not all of North Carolina is full of ignorant,
fundamentalist, narrow-minded rednecks and the like. But a group of
conservative dweebs managed to grab control of the general assembly a while
back, along with the governorship. But really, we're not all like that, I
promise.

------
rubyfan
Why is this newsworthy? Wasn't bathroom use already exclusive as indicated on
the door by the sign of the guy with pant or the gal wearing a skirt?

~~~
erroneousfunk
The very first sentence of the article explains why this is controversial.

~~~
rubyfan
Not sure I'm reading the same article as you.

Boys in the boys bathroom, girls in the girls bathroom?

~~~
erroneousfunk
"...a wide-ranging bill barring transgender people from bathrooms and locker
rooms that do not match the gender on their birth certificates."

So they're barring transgender people from using the bathrooms that they would
more appropriately match their appearance, social presentation/perception, and
identity. So you'd be telling this man to use the women's room:
[http://www2.pictures.zimbio.com/gi/Ian+Harvie+D8RFZPki596m.j...](http://www2.pictures.zimbio.com/gi/Ian+Harvie+D8RFZPki596m.jpg)
and this woman to use the men's room:
[http://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015/03/08/266F3B6F00000578-0...](http://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015/03/08/266F3B6F00000578-0-image-a-6_1425801246882.jpg)
It's basically just another way to shame people and make them feel
uncomfortable for simply existing in society.

Edit: In addition, Andreja Pejic (in the second picture) was born in Bosnia
and Herzegovina. Although she's had reassignment surgery, and can't physically
use a urinal, do you really think the Bosnian government is going to modify
the birth certificate for a non-resident? For that matter, how the heck does
North Carolina think they're going to deal with foreign birth certificates at
all?

